# Let me introduce myself



## thesweetchef (Nov 21, 2002)

:chef: Im new to the group and wanted to stop in and let you know a little about my self.

Im a French Pastry Chef, and an AIB graduate, science and chemistry of baking. Im French trained , but American as Apple Pie.

I recently authored a CD visual media guide to creating French Pastries at home. Its a spin off on my web site - that has been created over the past two years.

http://www.frenchpastrychef.com.

Read my bio while your there to get to know more about my carreer 

I'll be around - this is a nice site

Chef Blair


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

I've been to your site before, I have it bookmarked as it has a lot of nice pictures. This is a great place to hang out online.


----------

